# White fuzzy stuff hanging from below gills...very worried



## PhantomJedi (Sep 12, 2009)

Housing 
What size is your tank? 2.5 gallons
What temperature is your tank? 80-84
Does your tank have a filter? No
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Is your tank heated? Yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? none

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Pellets
How often do you feed your betta fish? Three pellets 2x daily

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? weekly
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 100%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? A water purifier: don't have the container at hand

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?
- No. It's city water if that helps any.
Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? He has white, fuzzy-looking stuff trailing from on top of his head and from by his gills.
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? He seems to have trouble breathing and will suddenly dart to the bottom at times. He also doesn't seem to be eating. Sometimes he lists a little bit while swimming.
When did you start noticing the symptoms? The not eating about two or so days ago, and the fuzzy stuff tonight
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? No: don't know how
Does your fish have any history of being ill? No
How old is your fish (approximately)? We got him 1.5 yrs ago

This is my brother's fish, so we're all quite concerned. Thankfully my betta (Riemann) is still doing quite well.


----------



## KayDowson (Mar 24, 2011)

can u post pics... sounds like ick.. also he's older in terms of a betta fishes age... i would put him on a 1tsp/gal aq salt treatment for 10 days with 100% water changes daily... IMO he should be gettin 2 water changes (1-50% and 1-100%) every week since it is a smaller tank... pix would really help tho


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

It is possible that your betta has flexibacter columnaris:
http://www.flippersandfins.net/flexibacter.htm


----------



## PhantomJedi (Sep 12, 2009)

The picture should be attached to this post. While watching him to take this pic, he almost looked like he coughed the white trailing thing out of his gills.

He's also fairly listless: he'll sit on his plant about a half-inch below the surface and just sit there.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

It is definitely not ick.

Please go to the flexibacter columnaris link which I posted; that is your best chance to help your fish.

You will probably want to treat simultaniously with Maracyn and MaracynII... ASAP

You'll also want to lower the water temperature to about 78F... as bacteria breds faster in warmer water.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

You will also want to add aquarium salt at a concentration of 1 TABLEspoon per gallon, to make it harder for the flexibacter to 'hold onto' your fish...


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Most big box pet stores and aquarium stores should carry the Maracyn, Maracyn II and Aquarium salt...


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I agree with what Here Fishy is saying. Also, 3 pellets twice a day is too much food. 3 pellets only ONCE a day is perfect. A bettas stomach is only the size of it's eye.


----------



## KayDowson (Mar 24, 2011)

poor guy... thats not ick tho... :-( sry


----------



## PhantomJedi (Sep 12, 2009)

Gave him some Maracyn + Maracyn II plus aquarium salt. Here's hoping he starts doing better...he's the younger of the two fish in my immediate family so we're all quite worried.


----------



## kgs1992 (Jun 11, 2011)

It could also be an external parasite? (I suppose)
Here's some more info on columnaris:
Here
Also, maybe you'd want to feed him 2-3 pellets per day only. 6 pellets is too much!
A betta's stomach is as small as it's eye, remember that!
Good luck!


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Hopefully, you've caught it in time... follow all anti-biotic treatments for the number of days mentioned, even if your fella seems all better. Treat with salt no more than 10 days.

Watch your other fish carefully for symptoms. 

Good luck to you and your bettas!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

The white fuzzy stuff looks like mold.... hopefully he didn't get mold on him?


----------



## kgs1992 (Jun 11, 2011)

Also, I maybe wrong, but that white stuff attached to your brother's betta is quite close to where the rectum is. Are you sure it isn't poop? Sometimes it sticks to the rectum for sometime before falling off.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I don't mean to be mean to the latest poster, but if it is poop why is it also on the gill? Sorry if I showed offence


----------



## kgs1992 (Jun 11, 2011)

frogipoi said:


> I don't mean to be mean to the latest poster, but if it is poop why is it also on the gill? Sorry if I showed offence


No offence taken mate. I know it was a stupid thing that I suggested it might be poop, but I was only stating the possibility no matter how odd it seemed.
Sorry.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

kgs1992 said:


> No offence taken mate. I know it was a stupid thing that I suggested it might be poop, but I was only stating the possibility no matter how odd it seemed.
> Sorry.


Its okay. I state stupid stuff a lot too. It might be old moldy stringy poo. But to me it seriously looks like mold.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Here Fishy Fishy Fishy said:


> It is possible that your betta has flexibacter columnaris:
> http://www.flippersandfins.net/flexibacter.htm


(Sorry to be posting after a post)
My laptop says this site is suspended. Here is a link too that can help: http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/Columnaris.html


----------



## kgs1992 (Jun 11, 2011)

frogipoi said:


> (Sorry to be posting after a post)
> My laptop says this site is suspended. Here is a link too that can help: http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/Columnaris.html


That's the same link that I shared! 
lol!


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

That's odd... It was working up through last evening...

Yes, F. Columnaris looks similar to many things. But due to the symptoms & tank conditions presented (and the photo), it is the most likely diagnosis... and time is of the essense in treating it.

Thank you for the additional Columnaris link, especially the other link is down at the moment...


----------



## PhantomJedi (Sep 12, 2009)

One quick question: do I need to change his water before giving him another dose of antibiotics tomorrow? I know enough not to add more salt until changing the water. 

He's in his own bowl (he usually lives at my parents' house but is staying with me for a while) and so I don't have to worry so much about him being contagious.

Thank you to everyone! I hope he pulls through...


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

D: that looks like the stuff that hung from Remy's gills. only Remy's was super slimy-looking.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

PJ,

Check the instructions on both antibiotics as to water changes.

And you're right, adding more salt to the water he's in now would poison him.
New water = new salt.

How's your little guy doing?


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

kgs1992 said:


> That's the same link that I shared!
> lol!


Oh I didn't notice lol.

Am I the only one that thinks it is mold? I also think it might be that disease Here Fishy Fishy talked about.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i was told it's gill flukes. x:


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

It's not just occuring on the gills.

Unless.... it flukey gill flukes that got confused, and are fluking everywhere! 0_0

Nah... don't think so...


----------



## PhantomJedi (Sep 12, 2009)

Day 3 of antibiotics and my brother says Sparky actually ate some of his food today! He seems to be doing much better: two more days of treatment to go.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Yay!


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

That's great news! Has the white fuzz fallen off your betta?


----------



## PhantomJedi (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for their help: the fuzzy stuff is gone and he's eating again. He's still pretty lethargic, but he's always been a lazy fish.

Thanks again!


----------

